# Cannot format flash drive



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Trying to format a 128G flash drive, will not format, getting error message "windows cannot finish this format"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The drive has probably failed. 
With the Flash drive in, go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated Command Prompt type following *Bold *commands pressing Enter after each command:
i)* diskpart*
(ie) DISKPART >
ii) *list disk*
(ie) DISKPART > list disk
It now lists disk by number
you have to select the disk next with
iii) *select disk* <disk number>
(ie)_ DISKPART> Select Disk (disk number)_ = as listed in previous command. The selected disk now has an Asterisk next to it. iv) *clean *(this erases all data on the Disk, so be sure you choose the correct one)
(ie) DISKPART> clean
v) *list disk*
the status should be "*online*" and free space should be "*disk size*"
If that completed, then go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* and press Enter. 

In _Disk Management _window, in the lower pane, your Flash Drive should show with *Unallocated Space*. You can right click here, and choose to *Create a Simple Volume* Then Format it and give it a drive letter. 

If none of this works, then the drive has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------

